# How to feed my pleco???



## CichlidCrazy (Apr 23, 2010)

In my 65 gallon tank, I have 6 african cichlids(2 inch), and an x-large pleco. I was wondering since my tank is spotless, how do I keep him fed? I have algae wafers, but he never goes to the bottom to get them because he is always on the glass. any advice helps.
Thanks


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

drop in the alge tablet at night or a piece of nuked cucumber. If it is gone in the morning you know he ate it. 
maybe he gets enough algae on the glass.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

You can purchase clips that stick on the side of the tank, since you say he barely ever goes to the bottom.

I am not sure where to buy them, but I have seen them before. A clip works great for clipping on algae discs, cucumber, lettuce and whatever plecos like to eat. Best of luck!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah they sell specialized aquarium clips, but really just buy a fridge clip and a magnet. Cover the magnets with cloth. Clip goes in tank, other magnet goes on the outside of the glass. Make sure the magnets are fairly strong.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The aquarium clips have suction cups. The good ones float, so when they let loose, you don't have to reach to the bottom of the tank, but not all do.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

BTW does your tank have wood? You need to put some driftwood in a tank with a pleco. They eat the wood to keep their digestive tracts running smooth.


----------



## CichlidCrazy (Apr 23, 2010)

Do I have to have driftwood? How much does it cost? My tank is full of fish stucture as is, so idk if driftwood could fit in my tank.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It costs nothing if you go to a local river or stream. 

It costs like $10 for a small chunck at the pet stores, but that wood will sink right away. 

To keep the pleco healthy you need that driftwood. Once you put it in there, I guarentee you will see the pleco on it a lot.


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread! I've had a pleco for about 6 months and didn't know it needed driftwood. Needless to say, I'm off to the lake to find some!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I beleive it really depends on the pleco. Some are wood eating, some are not. Even then the higher grade aquarium driftwood is not going to give them a lot due to is high density and very slow break down. I have seen people give their plecos soft and green wood to chew on.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Well I have always heard plecos need driftwood, and my common pleco sits on the wood all the time. I assume he is eating it. I found my driftwood in the river though and I had to sink it. I was just saying that they sell sinking wood at the store. The softer stuff is probably better.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Mopani wood sold at BIG AL"S $4.99 per pound. It is long lasting- all my tanks have some- even ottos like it.Discolors the water brown even after soaaked. The tetras like that.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

a pleco breeder told me to alway have driftwood in a tank with a pleco and since following his advice, my plecos live longer and grow faster.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Plecos go ape over algae chips and shrimp pellets.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Mine likes Tubifex worms


----------

